# Chromag Stylus for FR/DH



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

Looking into a chromag stylus for a freeride and downhill bike because I prefer hard tails and the price of a hardtail. I also enjoy dj riding which would be possible on the stylus. I just want to know if the stylus is a realistic choice for a ht fr/dh bike. Most likely I would be running 150mm suspension.

Also considering and leaning towards the ns surge.


----------



## schlockinz (Feb 6, 2009)

Depends on how you define FR/DH. Are we talking old school huck it off into the great unknown, or more bike park groomed stuff


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

I define it as me finding the steepest hill I can find, building a trail down it and building some dirt jumps at the base.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

given your definition, you'll probably be ok. That is, unless you plan on building your trails over big, rocky drops and the like. Hard tails just aren't good on that stuff. If your trails will be like a steep version of A-Line, then you'll be just fine with a ht.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

yep should be fine, the stylus is a pretty strong bike, look at the stuff jinya hits on his, and some of the other factory riders, you wont go wrong with a chromag,
on a side note though, if your looking for a srious freeride/dh hardtail look at BTR Fabrications | Bicycle frames handmade in the UK


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

I actually really like some of those... Do you have an opinion on the best all around one or maybe just the strongest one for fr/dh? Thanks


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

i have a chromag stylus,,, had a 2012 one now have 2014, but not yet ridden the new one, only built it up 2 weeks ago, was gonna go out this week end but have been ill with a virus, and dare not venture to far from the toilet, if you can see where im coming from lol...
the 2012 stylus was awesome. very playfull chuckable bike, pedals nice, climbs well, decends great, good jumper and good for hucking, its a great all rounder. 

as for the website i linked, btr, truth is i know nothing about them, so cant really offer any advice as to specific models. all i know is, theyre english, based in his garage, down south, they hand make their frames, in house, there was a vid about them on pinkbike a while ago, they seem to be passionate about what they do, and have a cult following and loyal fan base, im sure they would look after you, and im sure they ship worldwide to. 
drop them an email im sure theyd answer all your questions, and steer you in the right direction.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

the video is on their website at the bottom of the home page,,, tells you about them, how they met and how the company came about. its worth a watch,,,


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

I watched it and I appreciate your replies. I think I'm going to stick with the stylus or the ns surge just because I know more people who have endorsed them. Thank you for the input!


----------



## baysoi (Feb 25, 2014)

Where the hell can I buy a Chromag Stylus frame (UK)?!?

I'm struggling to find any suppliers..


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm in contact with them directly through the email that I got off their website and they have been very helpful with matters regarding direct order from the company. They have some complete bikes using the stylus frame that you can order as well. No worries I was having the same problem here in the U.S.


----------



## baysoi (Feb 25, 2014)

Willxc said:


> I'm in contact with them directly through the email that I got off their website and they have been very helpful with matters regarding direct order from the company. They have some complete bikes using the stylus frame that you can order as well. No worries I was having the same problem here in the U.S.


I tried emailing their office, but haven't had a reply in the last few days.

Their UK supplier that is noted on their website don't stock the frames. Struggling to figure where I can get one from.

Anyone have one for sale ???


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

from what experianced of the ns soda my brother had, the overall quality wasnt that great,,, col had a soda, the weld quality was quite shabby, the bearings werent that good, (play in them) and the rear 12mm axle didnt line up properly with the opposite side, you had to pull and twist the wheel to get it to meet up then you could tighten it up.
chromags are top quality, nice neat tidy welds. i would defo be looking at them rather than ns,,,,


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

baysoi said:


> Where the hell can I buy a Chromag Stylus frame (UK)?!?
> 
> I'm struggling to find any suppliers..


shorelines is the official uk dealer, but we're not that over keen on him, not had very good experiance, but to be fair, he did sort us out in the end.... 
both our stylus frames, 2012, and 2014 came direct from chromag, we are lucky enough to know ian ritz personally, so got them from the factory when we were in whistler, he will sort you out, he's a top bloke... 
if they not replied to your emails, then maybe they are away, i know they dont work fridays, they close shop and go riding. try emailing him again, im sure he will reply...


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I had to email them twice but in the end they were very helpful.


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome, I appreciate the feedback and will probably go with the stylus.


----------



## baysoi (Feb 25, 2014)

Damn


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

got 3 rides in on my 14 stylus now,,,, all i can say is wow, its a great all round bike, very well ballaced, and very playfull/chuckable. it climbs really well, accellerates well, jumps great, and decends great to. it feels everybit as good as my endorphin,


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

The endorphin is my dream bike but I could never afford it lol. And thanks for the reply!


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

im really really lucky to have all 3 in my stable lol. podium chilli and endo as well as the stylus,,, its all about who you know lol and getting the right discounts lol... the chromag will impress you mate, trust me you wont be dissapointed,,, i went to gisburn forrest today on the stylus, and it still continues to impress,


----------



## Willxc (Feb 11, 2014)

Dang three knolly bikes? You sure know how to make a James Doerfling fan jealous lol. And thanks, the stylus defiantly seems like a sound bike!


----------

